# Where can I buy Practice of Piety (Lewis Bayly)?



## nwink (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where a copy of Practice of Piety by Lewis Bayly can be purchased? I know Soli Deo Gloria published it a few years back, but it seems there are (sadly) very few copies out there today.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 3, 2010)

There are some pricey copies available here. 

Also, ther is a downloadable file here for $3 (PDF), which could then be self-printed.


----------



## nwink (Dec 3, 2010)

Here are two other places I've found:

Amazon.com: Practice of Piety: Directing a Christian How to Walk, that He May Please God (Paperback) (9781849029131): Lewis Bayly: Books

lewis bayly practice piety Books - Used Books at Biblio.com


----------



## Wayne (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll sell my SDG hardback edition for $40 postpaid. Unmarked, only briefly browsed, never really read it.


----------

